# Watermarking your Images



## chmille (Dec 1, 2010)

So, I was wondering where people usually watermark their images.  Do you just put it in the bottom right hand corner and leave enough room for a frame or mat not to cover it up?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 1, 2010)

You dont watermark photos that is going to be printed.  You put it on photos that are on internet.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 1, 2010)

Erose has the nicest watermark EVER... Nobody can beat hers!  Period!


----------



## Studio7Four (Dec 1, 2010)

What types of photos are you looking to sell?  In general I agree that you don't watermark physical prints, but a counter example is school photography.  My 2-year-old gets her picture taken a few times a year in her chain daycare and they send home a print package in the hopes we'll buy some.  These photos are watermarked to make it slightly more difficult for the parent to simply scan the photo and have it printed out by someone else.


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 1, 2010)

Well, I have created 2 watermarks in LR3 that I use. The WM consists of my initials that I signed on a blank canvas in PS (took many attempts to get it right), in both black and white. I place it in the bottom right corner with an opacity of around 13. So it's not strong enough to take away from the image, but it is there if they look for it, which is all I wanted. I also wanted something that was my own and not some generic font. 
My WM stays on there for web and print.


----------



## KmH (Dec 1, 2010)

What does your watermark consist of and how will the print be used?

Are you referring to a copyright statement, or a logo, or something else?

Since the print will be matted and framed, how will the print be mounted? An archival hinge mount, a non-archival dry mount, or some other method?

If an archival hinge mount is used, you may be able to have the watermark backprinted. 

My fine art prints get printed and matted so there is a 1/4 inch space between the mat and the image so I can hand title and sign, right on the print paper. I use #2 pencil.


----------



## eric-holmes (Dec 1, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> You dont watermark photos that is going to be printed.  You put it on photos that are on internet.


I think he may be talking about logo. Every print I have ever bought from a professional photographer has had their logo in the lower left. 

Similar to this... or whatever their logo may be.


----------



## chmille (Dec 1, 2010)

Yea I'm talking about your logo/ Signature.  I guess it's not as common for like portraits in general anymore.  I know the portraits I have from when I was a kid have the photographer's logo on them. However the more recent portraits I've had done don't and the studio I used to work at they would "watermark" logo some of their prints and not others.


----------



## ghache (Dec 1, 2010)

My senoirs pictures has the signature on the bottom left.

Name and Date. pretty ungly imo


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 2, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> You dont watermark photos that is going to be printed.  You put it on photos that are on internet.



This is such a funny/touchy subject at our gallery in town. We have a couple artists who put their watermark on everything they put out. Lower right hand corner. While myself and another artist put it on the back of the picture we get printed. I have both my name and website and name of the print added at the printers and then in pencil I sign my intials. On my canvas prints the printer adds my name and website the back again. 

I have heard from various professionals that you shouldn't distract your picture on the front with a watermark. Not unless your Ansel Adams or Henri Cartier-Bresson etc.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 2, 2010)

No matter where it is positioned, make it positively HUGE.


----------

